# Weep for Canadian DSL service in Canada (it dies in March)



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 31, 2011)

Well the CRTC may have just saved the world a good chunk from digital piracy, but they are killing off a lot of independent ISP providers to do so.

March 1st, everyone goes to a 25 gig monthly cap, just like shitty Bell Canada service.

Hurrah. You know, I use more than 25 gigs just uploading.

Last 3 months my usage averaged 200 gigs per month.

But I am with Teksavvy.com, a great company. So I have not needed to care about Bell and their brain dead 25 gigs.

Till now.

But 25 gigs, well that means I download more surgically now. NO sharing at all. Might have to forgo torrents totally including my anime. I can get that on a newsgroup, I just need to wait a couple of additional days.
Crunchyroll will no longer interest me. I won't be interested in streaming anything. That will include Netflix too.

Oh February is going to be a busy month for me. I plan to download ever *&$%# anime on the newsgroup and sort them out later. I won't be so able to get them later.

Blueray files 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not likely.

I also won't be checking out games much any more. I won't be THAT curious. I won't be checking out films casually.

Worst case scenario, I ditch the internet, and do my browsing at the library or free hot spots.

This then becomes a limiter to my online digital downloads too. I'm not that needy of buying games online. I suppose Steam will stop being a topic that has relevance to me.

Not to sure my son will like the path that Bell Canada has forced on us through the CRTC, but they have just made Canada the worst piece of crap for internet service in the industrialized world. Might as well be 1995. And remember, I was there too.

There WILL be severe repercussions to this. Mass cancellations of services dependent on high performance high volume internet.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 31, 2011)

that reallllly sucks

im on comcast, 250gb limit and we barely stay under it (sometimes go over) every month


----------



## chyyran (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, I use Acanac, Unlimited Bandwidth, but Slow speeds at times and Only available in ON and QC.


----------



## martin88 (Jan 31, 2011)

My contract with Bell is about six or seven years old, before they introduced any bandwidth limits. Glad I didn't switch provider, otherwise my monthly usage (average 200GB per month) would probably means I'd have to pay a lot more.


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 31, 2011)

Man that really sucks. 25gigs isn't even enough for non piracy downloading.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 31, 2011)

25GB  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So why do all the isps have to have a 25GB monthly cap? Surely it's up to the isp to set packages and price, why is everyone getting stuck with the same cap? I had a quick search, but was mostly just people saying how crap the change is, not why it's happening.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jan 31, 2011)

loyal Teksavvy user here, definitely weeping.

the overage charges are apparently insane.

i WILL NOT go back to rogers cable.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 31, 2011)

The short story, Bell Canada owns the CRTC. Ok that's not true, but you would have little trouble selling the lie.

The CRTC says it happens, and it happens. Thus independent ISPs have no say.

I left Bell because frankly I got sick of Haboo being unable to speak Canadian.

It's not always about the price, some of us like service with the service.

If you are with Bell willingly, well you don't want to hear what I'd like to say.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 31, 2011)

Does this affect Shaw Cable in any way?
Or is it just DSL service?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 31, 2011)

How about a source or some sort?

Also, I doubt this will happen. I'm with Shaw (one of the greatest ISP's in Canada).

I get 60 gigs a month. And the only thing that they changed is, if you go over your limit constantly, like month after month after month after month, you have to pay either $1 or $2 per each gig you went over. You can go over the limit if its by mistake. Like, I think I went over this month, but we're not going to get charged. They look passed first time offenders if you have a good history.

They're bringing out a 3 strikes then you pay system. They're not going to downgrade our service :/


----------



## Hachibei (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 31, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> How about a source or some sort?
> 
> Also, I doubt this will happen. I'm with Shaw (one of the greatest ISP's in Canada).
> 
> ...



Google dslreports.com

How you can call 60 gigs great escapes me. I am (until March 1st) getting 400 gigs a month. Still think 60 is awesome?

Thing is, cable is on board with supporting this asinine crap. Going to cable really isn't an option.

One choice a lot of people are considering is getting a business account. Thing is I am not as of tonight sure if that is an option. Looking into it though.


----------



## Splych (Jan 31, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Well, I use Acanac, Unlimited Bandwidth, but Slow speeds at times and Only available in ON and QC.


ah , same here , in my house , Acanac is the ISP here .
my dad told me about this limit . he told me he wasn't so sure about the limit , but i just read it now , 25GB per month .
that's pretty ridiculous . streaming videos, and reading manga online is considered DLing right ? and it contributes to the total download you've made in a month?

if so , that's just retarded . sometimes i go back to read things , or re-watch them [mainly tutorials or guides] . february will be a busy month for me . i am going to find as many tutorials as i can online to help me out for editing . ugh , i thought about it too , how about Steam ? if a huge sale comes by , and you really want to download your games before you get your limit restarted , then you'd have basically used all that 25GB up .

-sigh-

i hate you Bell .


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 31, 2011)

Very under amused here. This old dog has a lot of trouble as it is understanding the internet and all the jargon.

The more I read about the whole issue, the more angry I get.

I wanted to send a comment to Netflix, but they have no way at all for non members to send emails. I guess there is no way for people suddenly not about to select them to let them know of all the non sales that will result.

I read of people living in countries that have it worse, and I sympathize eh. But damn it, doesn't Bell want to be part of the world that IS cool?

I guess not. Damned retards.

There WILL be services that don't ostensibly require a lot of bandwidth themselves, but hey, if you only need a gig file, but the rest of your online activities have already claimed the 25, well it just doesn't matter eh. Steam will be hit like Netflix and any other business that relies on the assumption people have 21st century service.

25 gigs, that's just a pathetic level of service indeed.

I've long advocated MORE opportunities for buying online digital products. A movie is 5 gigs regardless of whether you stole it as a download or paid for the download.
Some products simply won't be welcome in a Bell Canada dominated market.


----------



## Splych (Jan 31, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> I've long advocated MORE opportunities for buying online digital products. A movie is 5 gigs regardless of whether you stole it as a download or paid for the download.
> Some products simply won't be welcome in a Bell Canada dominated market.


Some ? more like most ; the world's trying to move forward using digital downloads over having the physical copy . 
concerning mostly those who buy products online and just download them . movies, games, streaming content, lots have been uploaded and were made to be downloaded . still, some games are sold at stores whereas many just choose to buy online . 

bell's just being ridiculous with the decision they chose there . i can see many users to not be satisfied and i am expecting bell to revise their choice of 25GB to the least .


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 31, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> How about a source or some sort?
> 
> Also, I doubt this will happen. I'm with Shaw (one of the greatest ISP's in Canada).
> This. I haven't heard any news about this at all. Something with this big of an impact should be all over the place in the local and national news.
> ...


Bell hardly has any form of domination here in Vancouver as far as I'm concerned. Not sure about the East. It's all about Rogers (and Fido), or Telus here on the west coast for cell phones. For Internet and home phone, it's either Shaw, Rogers, or Telus.


----------



## Splych (Jan 31, 2011)

there are a lot of sources online , even do a quick search for UBB Canada and you'll find results .
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2010/05...g-internet.html
although that one is old , it well informs people about what is suppose to happen .


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 31, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> there are a lot of sources online , even do a quick search for UBB Canada and you'll find results .
> http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2010/05...g-internet.html
> although that one is old , it well informs people about what is suppose to happen .


Seeing how Bell themselves are a bad company, I'm honestly not surprised by this then. They overcharge their customers on anything and everything, and the reasoning behind this is just as ridiculous. I'll just keep my fingers crossed and hope that Shaw doesn't get tied into this as well.


----------



## antwill (Jan 31, 2011)

Australians and many other countries in the world have had this type of thing for years...


----------



## Anakir (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't use DSL, I use cable. If I did, I would choose TekSavvy as well. I'm currently on Rogers. I would make the switch to TekSavvy instantly but I have a huge discount going on for Rogers (internet, phone, tv, and wireless) and they also offered me some other stuff, which in the end, outweighs in advantages compared to TekSavvy.

Too bad Bell controls the DSL lines. :\


----------



## Splych (Jan 31, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Seeing how Bell themselves are a bad company, I'm honestly not surprised by this then. They overcharge their customers on anything and everything, and the reasoning behind this is just as ridiculous. I'll just keep my fingers crossed and hope that Shaw doesn't get tied into this as well.


surprisingly , their phone plans aren't that bad compared to others . 
xD .

as a teenager , i know that txting is used a lot , and an unlimited txting plan is only $20 with Bell while other companies charge at least $25 .


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 31, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> How you can call 60 gigs great escapes me. I am (until March 1st) getting 400 gigs a month. Still think 60 is awesome?



Because we're only paying... $40-$45 bucks a month, and its more than what I need? I don't go download crazy and download every thing I see. I only download some tv shows that come on weekly, and movies, and DS games. So yeah, 60 gigs a month with 15mbps download for the price we're paying, I'm happy.

Also, provide a source, link. Don't make the people go looking for it. I'm on the website, I see nothing. Give link or I call bullshit..


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2011)

If you go to /r/canada they are doing some shit to try and stop this.

I realllllllllllllly hope this doesn't happen since it could progress onto USA or even the UK.

edit: http://www.antiubb.com/what-can-i-do/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 31, 2011)

Eh, just read one of those links... the CBC one.

Doesn't affect me. Bell isn't getting any money from me for one reason:

Where I live, Bell doesn't offer internet. Only Shaw does. And Shaw has superior service and download than Bell.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 31, 2011)

I feel for you in Aus, but sorry, I'd rather not join you in having shitty internet and weird content laws.

I like saying Canada is a great country. I wonder what ole Alexander would say about what is being done to his name.

Bell is not everywhere, true, but the CRTC is and you can bet everyone and his aunt in Canada is watching this, and the biggie providers are taking notes.

This is the CRTC proving they can't be trusted to protect squat.

I might be losing out on some service, but, this could well mean the life and death of a lot of businesses and their employees.

If I say screw it and turf having internet at all, it's going to be taking a lot of coin out of a lot of pockets.

I have a laptop, I can always score me some free wifi hot spot action if I desperately need it. Then again, I can see a lot of convenient free wifi maybe disappearing.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 31, 2011)

256kb/s - 3GB cap - 40$ USD

Fuck you Lebanon, FUCK you. 

... just saying.


----------



## hankchill (Jan 31, 2011)

Since Bell controls our DSL lines here, all the companies that piggyback off their DSL (such as Acanac and Teksavvy) will eventually be forced to comply with this bullshit.

I made the switch to Cable this month. Rogers gives me 80Mbit and 175GB for $99, and they don't even offer 80Mbit services -- it just so happens that my area just got upgraded so I get insane speeds. Although I use a hell of a lot more than 175GB per month, I'll need to cut things down and use only what really matters.

When I first heard of UBB last year, since my bandwidth was unlimited I went and did as much as I could in terms of downloading... 24 hours a day for 30 days, I snagged almost 2TB of data


----------



## yewbowguy (Jan 31, 2011)

sign the petition here: http://openmedia.ca/meter
and spread the word. 
stop this retarded shit.


----------



## deka01 (Jan 31, 2011)

welcome to australia without the sun


----------



## thaddius (Jan 31, 2011)

Weep? C'mon. Bell owns the infrastructure. They friggin' _built_ it. They should be allowed to have a say in the way it's used.

Also, this in an interesting example:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Under the plan, Bell will charge wholesale ISPs a flat fee for connecting to its network, and for a set monthly usage limit per customer. Beyond that set limit, users will be charged per gigabyte, depending on the speed of their connections.
> 
> Customers using the fastest connections of five-megabits per second, for example, will have a monthly allotment of 60 gigabytes, beyond which Bell will charge $1.12 per GB to a maximum of $22.50.
> 
> ...


----------



## Splych (Jan 31, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> When I first heard of UBB last year, since my bandwidth was unlimited I went and did as much as I could in terms of downloading... 24 hours a day for 30 days, I snagged almost 2TB of data







holy that's crazy .
though i don't see much things i need to download anymore ... unless new versions of the stuff on my computer will get released . once they do, i usually download them , then just store them just incase i need it or if a tutorial uses that version over the older ones.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 31, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> Weep? C'mon. Bell owns the infrastructure. They friggin' _built_ it. They should be allowed to have a say in the way it's used.
> 
> Also, this in an interesting example:
> 
> ...



"Bell owns the infrastructure. They friggin' built it. They should be allowed to have a say in the way it's used." It's time we took this public utility back and made it the property of the nation.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL you guy and your limits is good to be UNLIMITED


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 31, 2011)

http://snpr.cm/doK I'm so f'd


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> LOL you guy and your limits is good to be UNLIMITED


Just wait until this gets implemented in other countries. 
It's all about the money and the Internet is where the money is at.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jan 31, 2011)

This would suck if it were implemented where I live. The only service I can get here IS DSL.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2011)

What the fuck!
25 GB is extremely low. I would never be able to last a month with only 25 GB. I'm glad I use cable internet and not DSL. I currently get 60GB with Rogers Express. It's horrible but if I want more I'll have to pay more. I guess I won't be able to switch to TekSavvy. anymore. There wouldn't be much point to switching to an internet connection with a 25GB cap.


----------



## Midna (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry CRTC, I'm on cable.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 31, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea right that would never happen here


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a teenager myself as well, Bell has been overcharging my friends on _every_ aspect of a cell phone plan in comparison to Rogers, Telus, and Fido. Then again, me and my friends don't text a lot, it's more about some text, and a set number of minutes. I don't think it varies per region, but Bell hardly has any impact on the phone market here in Vancouver, since everyone here at least considers them a bad company that overcharges you. Phones, Internet, anything really.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 1, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here; some ISP's have "unlimited" but the internet is so crap that it just fails to work from the times of 11:00 - 4:00 am (i used to download so much that the FUP used to get my speed down to as low as like 2kb/s) 

switched over to DSL for online gaming, came with a horrible 3GB cap - then i again i just leech everything from work/uni so no biggie 

but yeah, doubt this shit will ever come here - besides if you know someone that works down at the ISP, he can just reset your quota with a single clack - genius/corruption/oh well.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Till now.
> 
> But 25 gigs, well that means I download more surgically now. NO sharing at all. Might have to forgo torrents totally including my anime. I can get that on a newsgroup, I just need to wait a couple of additional days.
> Crunchyroll will no longer interest me. I won't be interested in streaming anything. That will include Netflix too.


All hope is not lost.
Teksavvy has a unlimited cable internet package! Why don't you switch to that?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 1, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$54.95 for internet? Eh...


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 2, 2011)

My ISP got tired of no business. So I got a speed upgrade and a 1Tb bandwidth.

~Win


----------



## porchemasi (Feb 2, 2011)

Its not that bad....

Bell Canada is still offering its 60GB cap like always ... but only adding the additional $1/GB after you pass 300GB....you still have to pay up until 300GB, but raised the max charge from 300GB+ to $1.00 above the 300GB line

If you download more than 300GB then you will prob be in jail after the next bill gets passed anyhow.


----------



## Midna (Feb 2, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I get the same price for the top option at my local cable company, but with phone service and a dozen calling features to boot. Plus, I added another 10 per month and doubled my speed to 30mbps.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 2, 2011)

Woah... that REALLY sucks for Canadians. Hopefully you guys will find a work-around.

EDIT: So will most of you Canadians switch to Teksavvy?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wait... People here use BELL?!?
I switched from Shaw to Telus in July. I get unlimited internet at 18.8MB per second.

Pretty fast too.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Wait... People here use BELL?!?


They don't know about the other internet service providers.
It turns out ignorance is not bliss.
*Edit:* Here = GBAtemp?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 2, 2011)

blame the communistic forced "Net Neutrality" shit over here.


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 2, 2011)

I did everything I could to stop this from happening. Sent emails, signed the petition, sent faxes...
Hope it works because I really don't want to have to move to the states to get decent DSL...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Feb 2, 2011)

Teksavvy Cable would be nice, but they have not gotten into my neighbourhood yet, I live in Cogeco country.

They mid range cable is almost the same as their DSL but a bit faster.

There is a lot of concern that cable can get zapped next.


----------



## Westside (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't understand how hard it is to introduce optic fiber to Canadian users.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmm just 4 days.

Unless you are under a large rock, you likely have heard how the government has stepped in and told the CRTC to reverse the decision or have it done for them.

Now that's what I call seeing a threat.

Yeah nothing a politician likes more than an easy major PR victory. And no money changed hands. They simply had to say the right things and score a lot of voting power.

But it's true, there was a lot of legit commerce on the line here even if us power downloading motherfuckers are just as happy.

If I go, my ISP suffers, and they employ a lot of honest ordinary schmucks with bills to pay.

I WANT to get Netflix, but on 25 gigs, that's a dumb idea.

Proof of the pudding though is in the end result. I will wait till the rewording comes out to offer out cyber beer and celebrate.

But this is sort of a victory, and my buddy that said it would never happen will be eating some crow today hehe.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 3, 2011)

Have to admit, Harper has been doing a wonderful job as the head honcho of Canada. He's actually protecting the people from bullshit like this. Even if you didn't vote for him or hate him, you have to admit, it's great that his party had enough of this bullshit.

Sort of glad considering internet here, Shaw is the only one that offers internet where I live. So if this sort of thing went through, we'd be fucked. And it sucks because I do a bit of downloading. And their prices aren't exactly the greatest with the amount of stuff you get:

http://www.shaw.ca/en-ca/ProductsServices/Internet/

We only have the Hi-Speed. Wish I could get TekSavvy.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm sorry, I have 70gb up and down shared with Videotron. Does this mean I will be dropping down to 25? Please tell me this is a fucking joke, or I'm just not understanding. . .


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article...nternet-billing

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article...ernet-providers


Canada is once again awesome! 

The UBB scheme has been postponed for 60 days, and may get tossed out by either the CRTC or the government!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Hmm just 4 days.
> Unless you are under a large rock, you likely have heard how the government has stepped in and told the CRTC to reverse the decision or have it done for them. Now that's what I call seeing a threat. Yeah nothing a politician likes more than an easy major PR victory. And no money changed hands. They simply had to say the right things and score a lot of voting power. But it's true, there was a lot of legit commerce on the line here even if us power downloading motherfuckers are just as happy. If I go, my ISP suffers, and they employ a lot of honest ordinary schmucks with bills to pay. I WANT to get Netflix, but on 25 gigs, that's a dumb idea. Proof of the pudding though is in the end result. I will wait till the rewording comes out to offer out cyber beer and celebrate. But this is sort of a victory, and my buddy that said it would never happen will be eating some crow today hehe.


Just heard this on the radio on my ride back from school, so yeah, it's absolutely amazing news. Props to Stephen Harper.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 4, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> I don't understand how hard it is to introduce optic fiber to Canadian users.


http://www.telus.com/content/internet/

Done.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 4, 2011)

Except Telus doesn't offer internet everywhere. BOOO.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/nation...article1892522/

The UBB scheme has been shot down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Congrats to Canadians everywhere you wrote/phoned/petitioned!


----------



## kiafazool (Feb 7, 2011)

WAT THE FLIP

i use Bell Canada
and i just upgraded my download cap to 105gig per month 
atm i have an average of 80gig per month

I CANT LIVE WITHOUT INTERNET

HELP!#@!$#$*&#(*@^&$*#@%^*#&$


----------

